# Help with long tails under the embroidery



## Panzer (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, I'm tried to run a design with 30-40 trims (customer request trims per letter) and the top's look great but the back on the design doesn't. Each tail on the back side seems long and looks messy. Is there a way to shorten this with ether the picker or in the machine setting perhaps?

I get about the same tail length on all my machines which are a TME-DC906, TME-DC915, TME-DC1215 and a single head bother. Not sure what I could be missing so any thoughts would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You should have a setting in your software to set trim length. Usually there's 3 settings (short, medium, long).


----------



## Panzer (Sep 7, 2016)

There is a setting [S , M, L] but it seems to effect the top tails only cause ill get false starts going from M to S. If I set it so S wouldn't I have to manually move all my pickers so my top tails are long enough to start the next stitch? Or would that just put me at square one? 

Tensions are set to 200 in the towa tension gauge.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Heat gun them unless you are embroidering on poly.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Since this is on the back of a hat I wouldn't trim/pull out all the backing (I use a stiff tear-away for hats - just pull away the periphery) so if the backing is white, you'll hardly notice the tails because they'll be mostly against the white backing. Then trim tails as best as you can. I wouldn't worry about getting every tail. Most customers don't closely inspect the back of a hat (unless they are an embroiderer).


----------



## Panzer (Sep 7, 2016)

We are using frosted matt madeira for this job and I think that's poly. 

The customer is being picky but the owner thinks we can get the tails shorter but I personally can't think of a way without having false starts / pull outs. 

I can't see the pickers on all the heads being mechanically off. Could there perhaps be a knife trim setting that could effect this or something in the digitizing?


----------



## Panzer (Sep 7, 2016)

Talked to a Hirsch technician who stated all DC models can't alter there bottom trims in anyway. 

Also the heat gun worked great but can be very unsafe for large production runs.


----------



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

Could be a silly idea but how about something like a Conair Fabric shaver? A pass r two across the back to shorten the tails.


----------



## waderain (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats happening is every time your machine stops and trims it puts in a lock stitch before and after the trim leaving longer tails. It could be both the digitizing and your machine have the lock stitch setting set. On your machine turn off the lock down stitch setting or if you digitized the design turn off the lock down stitch for just the lettering. I usually turn off my machine lock stitch and just use the software lock stitch.


----------

